

How to Profile a Leaky Sidekiq Job in Heroku - jkulmala
http://www.happybootstrapper.com/2014/profile-leaky-sidekiq-job-heroku/

======
deedubaya
We had good success with tracking down heroku memory leaks with Oink on a
Rails4 ruby2.0 application. It turned out to be about 30% the code, 70% the
defaults for the ruby2.0 garbage collector. Tweaking the default GC settings
helped with most of our problem.

~~~
jkulmala
Thanks for letting me know. I'll take a look at that.

